# Lower air box question.



## GTgary (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi I heard the older 5000's come with a metal lower air intake box. I was wondering if anyone can verify this for me? Thanks


----------



## GTgary (Aug 30, 2006)

I never mind I found out what I needed


----------

